# Stringy buds



## clarkkent (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok, I'm a little buzzed righ tnow so let's see if I can get my point across...

I dried my buds for about a week till they were crispy leaves.  Trimmed them then put them in a paper bag for about 5 days but they started feeling really dry.  took them out and put them in a jar for two days so far.

i thought i'd smoke one or try it or whatever so i took one out and tried to grind it.  it just got all stringy.  really wouldn't grind.

is it just not dry enough yet?  did i do something wrong in the drying process 

thanks

btw, i know they need to be in the jar for a couple weeks at least to be cured


----------



## clarkkent (Oct 13, 2007)

anybody ever take a look at this?  I'd settle for educated guesses, lol


----------



## HGB (Oct 13, 2007)

stringy bud in a grinder is probably just do to uncured and not properly dried bud


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Did the grinded weed feel moist to you?

I dried my weed a few weeks back, and I thought it was too try.  Til I tried to grind it and it didn't really work.  I felt it and could tell it wasn't dry enough just yet to use the grinder.


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 13, 2007)

Your more than likely still wet in the middle. Are you opening your jars for at least a 1/2 hour a day? You need to let them breath a lil while in the jars.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 14, 2007)

I did dry a  bud  in 5 days, classical drying conditions. It has not a perfect taste but i m burning it! 
I have more than 20 years of experience smoking and I had smoke in may countries around the globe and I can saymy harvesh was small, not so good looking and the 5 days dry pot is a little too harshbut I can grow high concentrated THC marijuana!!! 
As far as i understood reading here things will get better and better with the other samples!!

I m so happy, after 20 years more I may be independent from the common criminalswell of course unless the Police brake in and I have to came back to give money to the criminals to have a little smokeironic isnt it


----------



## SFC (Oct 14, 2007)

Pot dealers are not criminals in my eyes. Not everyone can grow, and they risk there neck supplying these people. If not for dealers many of you would have never started growing in the first place.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 14, 2007)

SFC said:
			
		

> Pot dealers are not criminals in my eyes. Not everyone can grow, and they risk there neck supplying these people. If not for dealers many of you would have never started growing in the first place.


 

that is correct. Nevertheless depends on what kind of provider we are talking about. 

With the years I manage to find weed dedicated dealers not criminals, but I started taking in the streets from the same guys dealing other things and actually victims of their bosses. But, that also changes from country to country. Here we have over exploited illegal immigrants dealing in the streets. I rather employ them in tax paying Smoking Coffee Shops.


----------

